# PENNSYLVANIA: Rabies Medical Exemption Action Alert



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA: Rabies Medical Exemption Action Alert* -- Pennsylvania pet owners have initiated an effort to get a rabies medical exemption clause inserted into the Pennsylvania Rabies Code. Below is a copy of the letter I have faxed to the Pennsylvania State Veterinarian and below that is a copy of Pennsylvania resident Jennifer Shipley's letter.

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact your legislator and ask them to file a rabies medical exemption bill on your behalf. You can find your legislators' contact information at this link The Pennsylvania General Assembly , and please ask everyone you know who may concerned about this issue to do the same. E-mails for the entire Pennsylvania Assembly are listed at the bottom of this message.

*PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*

June 29, 2010

Dr. Craig E. Shultz
State Veterinarian
Department of Agriculture
2301 N. Cameron Street, Room 410
Harrisburg, PA 17110

RE:  Medical Exemption Clause for Pennsylvania’s Rabies Prevention and Control Code

Greetings Dr. Shultz: 

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the Pennsylvania pet owners who have contacted us requesting assistance, we respectfully request that you, in your capacity as State Veterinarian, initiate medical exemption legislation waiving the rabies immunization requirement in Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code for the small number of animals whose veterinarians have determined their medical conditions preclude vaccination.

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies immunization laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in their statutes. 

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for “the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. A medical exemption clause would allow Pennsylvania veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose medical conditions (such as those with cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005 -- not one rabid dog has been reported in the more than 5 years since that date. Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption clause in July 2008. 

Maine’s exemption language is as follows: 

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. 

The Rabies Challenge Fund strongly urges you to request legislation be submitted on behalf of the Department of Agriculture amending Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code to include medical exemption language for unhealthy animals for which rabies vaccination would compromise their well-being.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Pennsylvania General Assembly

*LETTER from Pennsylvania resident, Jennifer Shipley: *

June 28, 2010

Stewart J. Greenleaf
Senate Box 203012 
Harrisburg, PA 17120-3012

Dear Senator Greenleaf: 

Legislation is needed to provide an exemption from rabies vaccination for pets with existing medical conditions. 

My Border Collie, Fever, has idiopathic epilepsy along with other chronic, serious and immune related health conditions. Her veterinarian, Dr. Barrie Barr, DVM of Harmony Animal Health Care Clinic, feels strongly that further rabies vaccinations would potentially pose serious risk to her health. I have a letter written by Dr. Barr to that effect.

In conversation with a friend who lives in New Jersey who owns a dog related to my own with the same medical condition, I learned that her dog’s veterinarian fills out an exemption form annually. The form protects her dog’s life by legally exempting him from rabies vaccination upon examination of a veterinarian who has determined that it would be “medically contraindicated to vaccinate this animal due to an infirmity, other physical condition, or regimen of therapy.” [Attachment “B”] 

The manufacturers as well as the USDA state the vaccines should be given to healthy cats and dogs. 

My dogs are a cherished and extremely valuable part of my life. Those of us in Pennsylvania who own dogs consider them important member of our families. No dog owner in PA should be forced by our state to risk their dog’s life if a veterinarian has determined that a vaccination would jeopardize their health. Thirteen other states have medical exemption clauses in their rabies laws, would you please introduce legislation on my behalf that would put a medical exemption clause into our state law? 

For more detailed information regarding this issue, please see the following additional exhibits:

Attachment C: Specific manufacturer information regarding vaccines
Attachment D: Vaccine reactions and duration of immunity

I have more information available if you need it. I would be more then happy to speak to you via telephone, email or meet with you in person. You’re help in this cause is desperately needed. Thank you for your attention and efforts in advance. 

Best regards, 

Jen Shipley 
[email protected]

Cc: Hon. Katharine M. Watson, Governor Edward G. Rendell, Chase & Jen Utley


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*E-Mails for All Members of the Pennsylvania Assembly:*

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

The Legislative Secretary for Reprepsentative Vulokovich informed me on June 30th that she forwarded my letter to the Agriculture & Rural Affairs Committee for review.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Action Alert-- Rabies Medical Exemption SB 1454 * Regular Session 2009-2010 Senate Bill 1454 P.N. 2164  just introduced by Senator Stewart Greenleaf has been referred to the Agriculture & Rural Affairs Committee. Please contact the Committee members below and ask them to vote* "Ought to Pass."* At the bottom of the page is my letter to the Pennsyvlania State Veterinarian.

Senator Mike Brubaker, Chair (717) 787-4420 [email protected] 
Senator Michael Waugh, Vice-Chair (717) 787-3817 [email protected] 
Senator Michael O'Pake, Minority Chair (717) 787-8925 [email protected] 
Senator Joseph Scarnati (717) 787-7084 [email protected] 
Senator John Eichelberger (717) 787-5490 [email protected] 
Senator Robert Robbins (717) 787-1322 
Senator Elder Vogel (717) 787-3076 [email protected]
Senator Gene Yaw (717) 787-3280 [email protected] 
Senator Andrew Dinniman (717) 787-5709 [email protected] 
Senator Shirley Kitchen (717) 787-6735 [email protected] 
Senator John Wozniak (717) 787-5400 [email protected] 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA: Rabies Medical Exemption Action Alert -- *Senator Stewart J. Greenleaf will *reintroduce* SB 1454 Regular Session 2009-2010 Senate Bill 1454 P.N. 2164  in an effort to get a rabies medical exemption clause inserted into the Pennsylvania Rabies Code in the January session. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Contact your legislators immediately and ask them to co-sponsor and support this rabies medical exemption bill. You can find your legislators' contact information at this link The Pennsylvania General Assembly , and please ask every pet owner you know who may concerned about this to do the same. * If no other legislator is willing to Co-Sponsor this bill, it will fail. 

PERMISSION IS GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 90 * The Pennsylvania General Assembly re-introduced by Senator Greenleaf is before the Senate Agriculture Committee. Please contact members below asking them to vote to pass this bill.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

Members of the Pennsylvania Senate Agriculture Committee*

Senator Elder Vogel, Chair (717) 787-3076 [email protected] 
Senator Michael Waugh, Vice-Chair (717) 787-3817 [email protected] 
Senator Lisa Boscola (717) 787-4236 [email protected]
Senator Joseph Scarnati (717) 787-7084 [email protected] 
Senator Mike Brubaker (717) 787-4420 [email protected] 
Senator John Eichelberger (717) 787-5490 [email protected] 
Senator Robert Robbins (717) 787-1322 [email protected]
Senator Gene Yaw (717) 787-3280 [email protected] 
Senator Andrew Dinniman (717) 787-5709 [email protected] 
Senator Shirley Kitchen (717) 787-6735 [email protected] 
Senator Timothy Solobay (717) 787-1463 [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Waiver SB 155 ACTION ALERT*

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 (January 2013)*
Regular Session 2013-2014 Senate Bill 0155 P.N. 0107 has been introduced for a *3rd* time by Senator Greenleaf & has been referred to the Senate Agriculture Committee (link to Senator Greenleaf's memo reintroducing this bill The Pennsylvania Senate - Senate Co-sponsorship Memoranda). 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact members below asking them to vote to pass this bill,* SB 155,* for dogs and cats determined by a veterinarian to be too ill to be vaccinated.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST

Members of the Pennsylvania Senate Agriculture Committee*

Senator Elder Vogel, Chair (717) 787-3076 [email protected] 
Senator Michael Waugh, Vice-Chair (717) 787-3817 [email protected] 
Senator Judith L. Schwank, Minority Chair (717) 787-8925 [email protected] 
Senator David G. Argall (717) 787-2637 [email protected] 
Senator Joseph Scarnati (717) 787-7084 [email protected] 
Senator Mike Brubaker (717) 787-4420 [email protected] 
Senator Robert Robbins (717) 787-1322 [email protected]
Senator Gene Yaw (717) 787-3280 [email protected] 
Senator Andrew Dinniman (717) 787-5709 [email protected] 
Senator Shirley Kitchen (717) 787-6735 [email protected] 
Senator Timothy Solobay (717) 787-1463 [email protected] 

*The Rabies Challenge Fund Letter to Pennsylvania State Veterinarian*

June 29, 2010

Dr. Craig E. Shultz
State Veterinarian
Department of Agriculture
2301 N. Cameron Street, Room 410
Harrisburg, PA 17110

RE: Medical Exemption Clause for Pennsylvania’s Rabies Prevention and Control Code

Greetings Dr. Shultz:

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the Pennsylvania pet owners who have contacted us requesting assistance, we respectfully request that you, in your capacity as State Veterinarian, initiate medical exemption legislation waiving the rabies immunization requirement in Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code for the small number of animals whose veterinarians have determined their medical conditions preclude vaccination.

The states of Alabama, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Vermont, Virginia, and Wisconsin all have medical exemption clauses for sick animals in their rabies immunization laws, and a bill is currently pending in the California legislature to include a waiver in their statutes.

The labels on rabies vaccines state that they are for “the vaccination of healthy cats, dogs…,” and there are medical conditions for which vaccination can jeopardize the life or well-being of an animal. A medical exemption clause would allow Pennsylvania veterinarians to write waivers for animals whose medical conditions (such as those with cancer, kidney/liver failure, hemolytic anemia, thrombocytopenia, grand mal seizures, and chronic autoimmune disorders) would be exacerbated by rabies vaccination. The State of Maine inserted such an exemption into their 3 year rabies protocol, 7 M.R.S.A., Sec. 3922(3), which became effective in April 2005 -- not one rabid dog has been reported in the more than 5 years since that date. Colorado’s data reflect the same -- there have been no rabid dogs reported in the state since passage of their medical exemption clause in July 2008. 

Maine’s exemption language is as follows:

A. A letter of exemption from vaccination may be submitted for licensure, if a medical reason exists that precludes the vaccination of the dog. Qualifying letters must be in the form of a written statement, signed by a licensed veterinarian, that includes a description of the dog, and the medical reason that precludes vaccination. If the medical reason is temporary, the letter shall indicate a time of expiration of the exemption. 

B. A dog exempted under the provisions of paragraph 5 A, above, shall be considered unvaccinated, for the purposes of 10-144 C.M.R. Ch.251, Section 7(B)(1), (Rules Governing Rabies Management) in the case of said dog’s exposure to a confirmed or suspect rabid animal. 

The Rabies Challenge Fund strongly urges you to request legislation be submitted on behalf of the Department of Agriculture amending Chapter 16, Subchapter C., §16.43 of the Pennsylvania Code to include medical exemption language for unhealthy animals for which rabies vaccination would compromise their well-being.

Sincerely,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund 
[email protected]

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
Pennsylvania General Assembly


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 before the full Senate Monday 2/11/13. *

The bill received unanimous support from the Senate Agriculture Committee Wednesday The Pennsylvania Senate - Senate Committee Roll Call Votes with an amendment (see amended exemption text Section 2 Subsection F http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0155&pn=0368 ) and will be considered by the full Senate on Monday February 11, 2013. 

*What You Can Do to Help*

Please contact your Senators The Pennsylvania Senate - Contact Your Senators & ask them to support SB 155. Share this action alert & ask any of your pet-owning friends in Pennsylvania to contact their Senators to support the bill.

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 *The Pennsylvania General Assembly has been referred to the Senate Appropriations Committee. Please contact Committee Chair, Senator Jake Corman [email protected] (717) 787-1377 & committee members listed below & ask them to *SUPPORT* this bill so that it will go to the full Senate for a 3rd & final consideration: The Pennsylvania Senate - Standing Committees List 

*Senate Appropriations Committee Members*

Sen. Jake Corman, Chair [email protected] (717) 787-1377
Sen. Vincent J. Hughes, Minority Chair [email protected] (717) 787-7112 
Sen. Robert M. Tomlinson, Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-5072
Sen. Dominic Pileggi [email protected] (717) 787-4712
Sen. Joseph B. Scarnati [email protected] (717) 787-7084
Sen. David G. Argall [email protected] (717) 787-2637
Sen. Lisa [email protected] (717) 787-7428
Sen. Mike Brubaker [email protected] (717) 787-4420 
Sen. John R. Gordner [email protected] (717) 787-8928 

Sen. Stewart J. Greenleaf [email protected] (717) 787-6599
Sen. Bob Mensch [email protected] (717) 787-3110 
Sen. John C. Rafferty, [email protected] (717) 787-1398 

Sen. Lloyd K. Smucker [email protected] (717) 787-6535
Sen. Patricia H. Vance [email protected] (717) 787-8524 
Sen. Elder A. Vogel, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-3076
Sen. Randy Vulakovich [email protected] (717) 787-6538
Sen. Michael L. Waugh [email protected] (717) 787-3817
Sen. Jim Ferlo, Minority Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-6123
Sen. Jay Costa [email protected] (717) 787-7683
Sen. John Blake [email protected] (717) 787-6481 
Sen. Lawrence M. Farnese, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-5662
Sen. Judith L. Schwank [email protected] (717) 787-8925 
Sen. Timothy J. Solobay [email protected] (717) 787-1463
Sen. LeAnna M. Washington [email protected] (717) 787-1427
Sen. John N. Wozniak [email protected] (717) 787-5400
Sen. John T. Yudichak [email protected] (717) 787-7105

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 *The Pennsylvania General Assembly will be voted on by the Senate Appropriations Committee on *Monday, March 18th. * Please contact Committee Chair, Senator Jake Corman [email protected] (717) 787-1377 & committee members listed below & ask them to *SUPPORT* this bill so that it will go to the full Senate for a 3rd & final consideration: The Pennsylvania Senate - Standing Committees List 

*Senate Appropriations Committee Members*

Sen. Jake Corman, Chair [email protected] (717) 787-1377
Sen. Vincent J. Hughes, Minority Chair [email protected] (717) 787-7112 
Sen. Robert M. Tomlinson, Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-5072
Sen. Dominic Pileggi [email protected] (717) 787-4712
Sen. Joseph B. Scarnati [email protected] (717) 787-7084
Sen. David G. Argall [email protected] (717) 787-2637
Sen. Lisa Baker [email protected] (717) 787-7428
Sen. Mike Brubaker [email protected] (717) 787-4420 
Sen. John R. Gordner [email protected] (717) 787-8928 

Sen. Stewart J. Greenleaf [email protected] (717) 787-6599
Sen. Bob Mensch [email protected] (717) 787-3110 
Sen. John C. Rafferty, [email protected] (717) 787-1398 

Sen. Lloyd K. Smucker [email protected] (717) 787-6535
Sen. Patricia H. Vance [email protected] (717) 787-8524 
Sen. Elder A. Vogel, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-3076
Sen. Randy Vulakovich [email protected] (717) 787-6538
Sen. Michael L. Waugh [email protected] (717) 787-3817
Sen. Jim Ferlo, Minority Vice Chair [email protected] (717) 787-6123
Sen. Jay Costa [email protected] (717) 787-7683
Sen. John Blake [email protected] (717) 787-6481 
Sen. Lawrence M. Farnese, Jr. [email protected] (717) 787-5662
Sen. Judith L. Schwank [email protected] (717) 787-8925 
Sen. Timothy J. Solobay [email protected] (717) 787-1463
Sen. LeAnna M. Washington [email protected] (717) 787-1427
Sen. John N. Wozniak [email protected] (717) 787-5400
Sen. John T. Yudichak [email protected] (717) 787-7105

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Pennsylvania Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 UNANIMOUSLY passed the full Senate today (4/8/13) & will go to the House for consideration next The Pennsylvania General Assembly .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PENNSYLVANIA Medical Exemption Bill SB 155* has been referred to the House Agriculture Committee The Pennsylvania General Assembly after passing the full Senate. Please contact Chairs JohnMaher, (717) 783-1522 [email protected], Joseph A. Petrarca (717) 787-5142 [email protected] , and members below and ask the Committee to *SUPPORT SB 155.*

*Pennsylvania House Agriculture Committee Members*

JohnMaher, Chair (717) 783-1522 [email protected]
Joseph A. Petrarca Co-Chair (717) 787-5142 [email protected]
Mindy Fee (717) 772-5290 [email protected] 
Mike Reese (717) 783-9311 [email protected] 
Stephen Bloom (717) 772-2280 [email protected]
Michele Brooks (717) 783-5008 [email protected] 
Gordon Denlinger (717) 787-3531 [email protected]
Joe Emrick (717) 260-6159 [email protected]
Mikie Fleck (717) 787-3335 [email protected] 
Marcia Hahn (717) 783-8573 [email protected]
David Hickernell (717) 783-2076 [email protected]
Rob Kauffman (717) 705-2004 [email protected]
Mark Keller (717) 783-1593 [email protected]
David Millard (717) 783-1102 [email protected]
Dan Moul (717) 783-5217 [email protected]
Mike Tobash (717) 260-6148 [email protected] 
Deberah Kula (717) 772-1858 [email protected] 
Brandon Neuman (717) 783-4834 [email protected] 
Scott Conklin (717) 787-9473 [email protected] 
Pamela DeLissio (717) 783-4945 [email protected] 
Sid Michaels Kavulich (717) 783-4874 [email protected] 
Rick Mirabito (717) 772-1314 [email protected] 
Mark Painter (717) 783-4073 [email protected] 
Mark Rozzi (717) 783-3290 [email protected] 
Jake Wheatley, Jr. (717) 783-3783 [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

* PENNSYLVANIA Rabies Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 *will be heard in the House Agriculture Committee on* Tuesday, JUNE 4th at 9:30 a.m. *The Pennsylvania House of Representatives - Standing Committees List. Please contact Chairs John Maher (717) 783-1522 [email protected], Joseph A. Petrarca (717) 787-5142 [email protected] & committee members below to ask them to* SUPPORT SB 155.

Pennsylvania House Agriculture Committee Members *

John Maher, Chair (717) 783-1522 [email protected]
Joseph A. Petrarca Co-Chair (717) 787-5142 [email protected]
Mindy Fee (717) 772-5290 [email protected] 
Mike Reese (717) 783-9311 [email protected] 
Stephen Bloom (717) 772-2280 [email protected]
Michele Brooks (717) 783-5008 [email protected] 
Gordon Denlinger (717) 787-3531 [email protected]
Joe Emrick (717) 260-6159 [email protected]
Mikie Fleck (717) 787-3335 [email protected] 
Marcia Hahn (717) 783-8573 [email protected]
David Hickernell (717) 783-2076 [email protected]
Rob Kauffman (717) 705-2004 [email protected]
Mark Keller (717) 783-1593 [email protected]
David Millard (717) 783-1102 [email protected]
Dan Moul (717) 783-5217 [email protected]
Mike Tobash (717) 260-6148 [email protected] 
Deberah Kula (717) 772-1858 [email protected] 
Brandon Neuman (717) 783-4834 [email protected] 
Scott Conklin (717) 787-9473 [email protected] 
Pamela DeLissio (717) 783-4945 [email protected] 
Sid Michaels Kavulich (717) 783-4874 [email protected] 
Rick Mirabito (717) 772-1314 [email protected] 
Mark Painter (717) 783-4073 [email protected] 
Mark Rozzi (717) 783-3290 [email protected] 
Jake Wheatley, Jr. (717) 783-3783 [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

PENNSYLVANIA Medical Exemption Bill SB 155 was amended & reported out of House Agriculture Committee & had 1st floor consideration 6/4/13. 3rd & final consideration by Monday according to Co-chair Petrarca's staff The Pennsylvania General Assembly .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

PENNSYLVANIA Medical Exemption SB 155 was signed into law by Governor Corbett July 9th & will become effective in 60 days (September 7th). Thank you again to everyone who contacted legislators & shared action alerts to make this possible!


----------

